# Hip & Pelvis X-ray



## fisherdawnmarie (Feb 5, 2008)

1. Can you use CPT 73520 for a frog leg lateral view of both hips and an AP pelvis?

2. Would you use CPT 73510 for a frog lateral view of the hip and an AP pelvis or would it be CPT 73500 & 72170?

I have received information that the AP pelvis can also be used as the AP view of each hip.


----------



## keevans (Feb 14, 2008)

fisherd said:


> 1. Can you use CPT 73520 for a frog leg lateral view of both hips and an AP pelvis?
> 
> 2. Would you use CPT 73510 for a frog lateral view of the hip and an AP pelvis or would it be CPT 73500 & 72170?
> 
> I have received information that the AP pelvis can also be used as the AP view of each hip.



I would say that 73520 would be most accurate the codes 73500 and 72170 i believe would create a problem for you the pelvis and frog views meet the description of 73520 which is a min of 2 view of each hip in which one of them is an ap pelvis, I am also an xray tech as well as a coder that is my take on it but you might see if there are any other opinions.


----------

